# Is this keyboard available?



## fatalcore (Aug 20, 2009)

hi everyone
please advice 
is Logitech Illuminated Keyboard available in Kolkata?and whats the price?as well as MX revolution mouse? how is it? 
Is codless mouse recomendable for playing games?
looking forward for your answer.
thanks
fatalcore


----------



## official (Aug 21, 2009)

if you want to play games get a good mouse like G9 laser or Logitech MX518 or any other that has a good speed and comfort grip. Getting wired or wireless wont effect much...
Nowdays almost evrything is available in india ..if you wanna get something just ask the retailer to get it for you...simple as that..for further info use Google Devta


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes totally available but on order....Just place order


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks official,
and thanks thunder.02dragon ,but i know that i will get the KB on placing an order from any corner of the world.But i was looking for the resonable price INR.
thanks
regards
fatalcore


----------

